# E.W HENGSTENBERG : Christology of the Old Testament



## Mayflower (Sep 21, 2006)

Who is familiar with this work of E.W HENGSTENBERG : Christology of the Old Testament ? 

Is it orthodox and reformed or dispensational and arminian ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2006)

It is a classic on the subject of Messianic prophecies of the Old Testament. It is worth reading. 

Hengstenberg was a conservative Lutheran who rejected the higher Biblical criticism of his day (mid 19th century). You can read a bio of him from Wikipedia here, from the Jewish Encyclopedia here, and from the New-Schaff Herzog Encyclopedia of Religious Knowledge here.

Reformation Heritage Books has his commentary on Ecclesiastes here. His commentary on the Psalms is available here.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> It is a classic on the subject of Messianic prophecies of the Old Testament. It is worth reading.



Is it difficult reading (like Fairnbairn) or not that difficult ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2006)

I can't say that I've read Fairburn but Hengstenberg is not difficult to read in my experience. You can read some excerpts from his _Christology of the Old Testament_ in four representative articles found here.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 21, 2006)

Actually i saw two books of the same titel if Hengstenberg from thes same usedbookstore in my country (anyone knows which i have to take (first is 699 pag, second is 1396 pag.):

HENGSTENBERG, E.W. Christology of the Old Testament and a Commentary on the Messianic Predictions.
Introduced by Walter C. Kaiser. Grand Rapids 1976. Hardback with dustjacket, (xvi) 699 p. US$ 24.80

HENGSTENBERG, E.W. Christology of the Old Testament.
2 Volumes. Mac Dill no date. Hardback, 1396 p. US$ 43.40


----------



## py3ak (Sep 21, 2006)

Ralph, I suspect the first book is the abridged edition I have. Of course, I haven't actually read it, much less compared it to the unabridged: but if you don't like abridgements in general I wouldn't take #1.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 21, 2006)

Hengstenberg is great. And yes he is more readable than Fairbairn. In fact, Fairbairn was in large part influenced by Hengstenberg. Fairbairn mentions him frequently in his writings. I think it is safe to say that if you want Fairbairn in a nutshell, then read Hengstenberg


----------

